# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Hypofyse

## LEVDW

Ik ben vandaag lid geworden op dit forum omdat ik benieuwd ben of er meer mensen zijn met dit probleem.
Ik ben Laura en ben 17 jaar. Een paar maanden geleden ben ik begonnen met afvallen, niet bewust. Ik lig vaak 's nachts wakker en lig te beven in mijn bed, krijg het een uur daarna dan ook ineens heel warm. Ik ben ook de laatste maanden heel emotioneel. Huil bijna elke dag. Ben ook snel misselijk. Je zou denken dat mijn schildklier te snel werkt, ging ik vanuit. Het zit zelfs in de familie, mijn zus heeft een te snelle schildklier en mijn vader en oom een te langzame. Ik heb vandaag de uitslag gekregen van de dokter. Mijn hypofyse werkt te snel om mijn schildklier aan het werk te houden. Ik moet naar een internist want het ligt blijkbaar dus niet aan mijn schildklier. Verder heeft hij geen informatie over mijn hypofyse gegeven. 

Iemand enig idee waar het dan aan kan liggen? En hoe ik al die symptomen kan hebben?

----------


## Nora

Volgens mij scheidt hypofyse onder andere de hormonen af en wel te verstaan 9 hormonen. Dus ook het schildklierhormoon. Ze zijn belangrijk voor groei en ontwikkeling en spelen een rol bij het afbreken van vetten, mobilisatie en het ontwikkelen van het zenuwstelsel. Ook is er een hormoon, calcitonine, die ervoor zorgt om het calciumgehalte in het bloed te verlagen.

Hopelijk heb je nu iets meer informatie over de hypofyse. Veel sterkte!

----------

